# Interior Lights



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, I am considering swapping out all stock bulbs in the interior of the car that provide light (ie. Map lights, Dome Light etc) How many of these interior lights are there? and which should i replace? sorry I am a newbieee so this may sound stupid.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

May have 3 or 4 in total depending on year and trim.

I just ordered these, should be in in a few days, going to be bright as crap: Amazon.com: iJDMTOY 44-SMD-5050 5-Piece Vehicle Specific Exact Fit Full LED Interior Light Package For Chevrolet Cruze, Xenon White: Automotive


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I ordered an Ebay LED 6 light kit, not the ijdm toy one though. They all worked perfectly and are much brighter and whiter than stock. My kit included the two map lights, the dome light, two plate lights, and trunk bulb. LED bulbs are sensitive to polarity so if you install them one way and they dont work flip them around. I think I paid 17 bucks for mine. 6 Pieces Xenon White LED Lights Interior Package Kit for 2010 2013 Chevy Cruze | eBay

easy and cheap upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

prince_bigd said:


> I ordered an Ebay LED 6 light kit, not the ijdm toy one though. They all worked perfectly and are much brighter and whiter than stock. My kit included the two map lights, the dome light, two plate lights, and trunk bulb. LED bulbs are sensitive to polarity so if you install them one way and they dont work flip them around. I think I paid 17 bucks for mine. 6 Pieces Xenon White LED Lights Interior Package Kit for 2010 2013 Chevy Cruze | eBay
> 
> easy and cheap upgrade in my opinion.


Looked at that one, I have 3 lights up front so with that kit I'd be missing one. Ended up just getting LEDs for the plate separate.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

McNeo said:


> May have 3 or 4 in total depending on year and trim.
> 
> I just ordered these, should be in in a few days, going to be bright as crap: Amazon.com: iJDMTOY 44-SMD-5050 5-Piece Vehicle Specific Exact Fit Full LED Interior Light Package For Chevrolet Cruze, Xenon White: Automotive


They are good lights I have red ones in my Cruze and they are awesome. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i bought these these and now have enough to replace every light once (or do a second cruze) for 1/4 the price and theyre still supa dupa bright.

also,
interior: 2 map, 1 dome, 1 trunk, 1 glovebox [if applicable]
exterior: 4 marker, 2 licence


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

daktah said:


> i bought these these and now have enough to replace every light once (or do a second cruze) for 1/4 the price and theyre still supa dupa bright.
> 
> interior: 2 map, 1 dome, 1 trunk, 1 glovebox [if applicable]
> exterior: 4 marker, 2 licence


What 4 marker lights do you have? I only have 2. Though, I also have 2 domes lights.

I bought LEDs like those for my license plate and quickly discovered it's helpful to bend the pins to the other sides of the base. Not for polarity reasons - but by default the pins fit in those little grooves and don't always make contact - bend them to the other side where there's no grooves and they make contact all the time every time.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

McNeo said:


> What 4 marker lights do you have? I only have 2. Though, I also have 2 domes lights.
> 
> I bought LEDs like those for my license plate and quickly discovered it's helpful to bend the pins to the other sides of the base. Not for polarity reasons - but by default the pins fit in those little grooves and don't always make contact - bend them to the other side where there's no grooves and they make contact all the time every time.


2 independent ones in the front and 2 built into the rear light assemblies. 1 light for each button for the map lights and 1 for the automatic dome light.
yes, i had to do that for mine too. a small price to pay for super bright lights thatll probably out last my ownership of the car, lol.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

daktah said:


> 2 independent ones in the front and 2 built into the rear light assemblies. 1 light for each button for the map lights and 1 for the automatic dome light.
> yes, i had to do that for mine too. a small price to pay for super bright lights thatll probably out last my ownership of the car, lol.


Hmm wonder if I got those in the taillights too. Only had the car for a month and it's been too cold out to do any real exploring.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

ah ok. i doubt they changed it between model years (i have a 2012).
i can take a few pictures if you want, but itll have to be tomorrow because its below freezing outside and im already in my boxers so im not going back outside. 
ive actually replaced every single light except for my headlights with leds.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

daktah said:


> ah ok. i doubt they changed it between model years (i have a 2012).


Well I've got 2 dome lights compared to your 1 (plus 2 map lights). I'm noticing a handful of little tweaks from the '13 to the '14 I believe.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

oh ok i didnt know that. that 20 pack of lights would still be more than enough though.

btw;







1: Side Marker
2: Brake
3: Night Marker (only on in night mode)
4: Turn Sig
5: Reflector (no bulb)


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

McNeo said:


> May have 3 or 4 in total depending on year and trim.
> 
> I just ordered these, should be in in a few days, going to be bright as crap: Amazon.com: iJDMTOY 44-SMD-5050 5-Piece Vehicle Specific Exact Fit Full LED Interior Light Package For Chevrolet Cruze, Xenon White: Automotive


Thanks everyone for the help, I bought the IJDMTOY one! thanks guys


----------



## Fresh Cruiser (Dec 2, 2013)

There are 3 map lights (if those are the front lights) and 1 dome light. Well at least in my cruze but I would expect them to be the same. There is also one light in the trunk. The bulb size I used to replace mine was 194. If you were wondering how to replace them all you need is maybe a screw driver and just pop out the plastic piece and just wiggle out the bulbs. If you put in your new bulbs and they aren't working when you try them out try flipping them around because they have to be a certain direction because of their polarities. I added some blue LED lights to my interior and will try to attach a picture of it to this post.


----------

